# Lake Mulwala / easter friday...



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

looking at an overnite trip to Mulwala coming into Easter.

Have managed to get the Thursday off 5/4/07 and so hope to get there early, set up camp and put the kayak on the water...Leftieant will be trying to hook up on the Friday for a fish 8)

Will be heading home early Saturday morning and possibly trying to get a couple of hours on Lake Mokoan on the trip back to Melbourne...

anybody welcome of course.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

awesome Ant :wink:  ... will finetune details closer to the date.


----------



## Grogfather (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm there Thusday nightish. Will confirm times imminently.
Gaz


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Hope we are still on for a session on lake Mulwala fellas...

Have you had a chance to suss it out Ant?

Still planning on getting there and setting up camp on the Thursday 5/4.


----------



## Grogfather (Jan 8, 2007)

G'day Boyz, I'm there still for a Thursday night arrival. Still a bit away with times. But I'll try and beat traffic.
Gaz


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Tony,

I'm actually fishing Lake Mulwala this Sunday (from my yak). A friend of mine is fishing the Profish there this weekend and is giving me some tips - was talking to him today on his mobile when one of the other guys in the boat hooked up on a small cod.

Will let you know how and where I go.

By the way I like your new avatar - they way you are cradling that snapper looks like you are sharing a special moment.


----------



## Grogfather (Jan 8, 2007)

Bloody well done Ant, I'll be up on the Thursday night prior to good friday.
Kyffins seems to be the obvious due to the zoo as you've mentioned. I'll PM you and Tony next week with my details. Again GREAT STUFF!
Gaz.


----------



## Grogfather (Jan 8, 2007)

I assume that a NSW fishing lic is required?????
Gaz.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

OUTSTANDING work Ant ... it looks bloody beautiful with great camping and the water looks very enticing 8) 
Im happy to make base camp there at Kyffins, and as i will be getting there either late wednesday nite or early thur so finding a camp shouldnt be too difficult....

So how was it for you on the Friday mate...looked like a rippa day to be out on ya Yak judging by the photos posted. You mentioned not hooking up to any fish, was that only using spinnerbaits or did you try scrub worms or grub baits at all or troll some HB's?

Will finialize details and post our plans by the end of the week...So come on AKFF'ers load up ya yaks and join Ant,Grogfather,AbercornMick and myself for a little fresh water bash...


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ant, they are some fabulous pictures , i have been forced by my love of water and the Australian Bush to download them to my picture album from whence i will view them on my screensaver as a slide show and dream and dream and dream and dream some more , beautiful country and very fishy, would be a lovely trip, will watch this on for report great effort Ant, how are your hoodalum dogs?[ jerry wanted me to ask you ].


----------



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

Great photo's leftie, I'll get to Kyffins as soon as I can on Friday after I set camp for the family....I'll probably meet you on the water! See you then!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

well it sounds like there are some bloody nice fish to be caught in Mulwala. Really excited to be heading up and hooking up with you fellas and with our yaks i hope we manage a couple of those big-assed cod ourselves 

picked up some juicy yabbies as well as some earthworms to add to my arsenal of HB's and SP's.

PM'd you guys... or about to :wink:


----------



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey guys, I've been talking to a mate thart lives in Yarrawonga that the river is down so that they can keep the level of the lake up....he suggests that this means the ski boaters will be all over the lake, so it would be best to stay in the timber of the lake or fish the river.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

bugger ... should be ok Mick, planning on fishing the timbers anyway


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

giddy-up ... im just about out of here ladies so Gaz l'll c u 'morrow nite and Mick and Ant Friday it is  8)


----------



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

G'Day guys....Sorry I missed you at Easter, an urgent family matter arose and I didn't get to Kyffins until Saturday about 2 p.m. I did look to see if anyone was about but didnt recognise anyone. I put my kayak in and went out but saw no one fishing from kayaks....I hope you got into a few and had a good weekend! 
Cheers


----------

